# Making a Huffman streamline reflector



## John (Aug 21, 2012)

Take a common Persons reflector and add the bracket. Now it’s rare.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey John,
    What is the height/width of that reflector? My original is just under 3" tall and about 2 1/4" wide. As I understand this is smaller than the standard Persons reflector. V/r Shawn


----------



## npence (Aug 21, 2012)

The original ones for huffmans are smaller


----------



## John (Aug 21, 2012)

*This is the smaller one*

I have the smaller one also. It has a different bracket.


----------



## bike (Aug 21, 2012)

*These are hard to find*



John said:


> I have the smaller one also. It has a different bracket.
> 
> 
> View attachment 61992View attachment 61993View attachment 61994




cause the way the bracket goes on the fender puts alot of stress on the glass and they tend to be broken.
model 331 is the larger 321 smaller if I remember my parts numbers.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2012)

John said:


> I have the smaller one also. It has a different bracket.
> 
> 
> View attachment 61992View attachment 61993View attachment 61994




This is the correct one for the Super Streamline. The Fleetwood (Firestone) may have used the larger one with the bracket you made. V/r Shawn


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2012)

The bracket looks great John.
the larger reflector is definitely for a Firestone, the smaller is the Dayton style. the Huffmans use the regular round persons reflector.


----------



## supper15fiets (Aug 26, 2012)

nice work! hee John, show some pictures of your huffman too it should be a very fine project.
i Have the big reflector with a originele bracket , it'snot originele to the bike but the reflector looks great on it...


----------

